# Yvonne Catterfeld ist das OTTO-Gesicht der Frühjahr-/Sommer-Saison 2011



## Mandalorianer (7 Jan. 2011)

*Yvonne Catterfeld ist das OTTO-Gesicht
der Frühjahr-/Sommer-Saison 2011​**Bekannt aus Film, Fernsehen und den Charts: Multitalent Yvonne Catterfeld 
erweitert ihr Repertoire mit einem Modeleinsatz.​*

Yvonne Catterfeld versprüht diesen gewissen Charme: Ihre natürliche Fröhlichkeit springt sofort über und verbreitet gute Laune. Genauso lässig und selbstbewusst wie sie selbst ist ihr modischer Geschmack. Natürlichkeit steht dabei an erster Stelle, ansonsten mag sie lockere und moderne Styles. Damit passt Yvonne Catterfeld wie keine Zweite zum OTTO-Kampagnenmotto „Lebensfreude auf Bestellung“ und zur neuen Kollektion von LAURA SCOTT, aus der sie ausgewählte Styles präsentiert. „Yvonne Catterfeld ist eine erfolgreiche junge Frau, die uns mit ihrer umwerfend natürlichen Art überzeugt hat. Sie liebt Mode und weiß dabei genau, was sie will und was zu ihr passt. Damit verkörpert sie die Marke OTTO und den neuen Kampagnenslogan ‚Lebensfreude auf Bestellung’ perfekt“, so Dr. Rainer Hillebrand, Sprecher des Vorstands bei OTTO, über die Zusammenarbeit.

Über Nacht populär wurde Yvonne Catterfeld durch ihre Rolle in der RTL-Fernsehserie "Gute Zeiten, schlechte Zeiten", sowie parallel dazu mit drei Nummer-Eins-Single-Hits und zwei Longplay CDs, die ebenfalls auf Platz 1 landeten. Sukzessive baute sie daraufhin ihre Filmkarriere auf. Im Kino spielte sie unter anderem in Filmen wie „Kein-Ohr-Hasen“ oder „Das Leben ist zu lang“ mit, im Fernsehen folgten Hauptrollen in „Wenn Liebe doch so einfach wär“, „Die Frau des Schläfers“ und anderen bekannten Produktionen. 2011 wird Yvonne Catterfeld drei weitere Filme drehen.

„Wer das neue OTTO-Gesicht wird, ist immer eine spannende Sache. Nach bekannten Persönlichkeiten und Topmodels wie Claudia Schiffer und zuletzt Toni Garrn bin ich es nun. Das macht mich selbstverständlich stolz“, freut sich die gebürtige Erfurterin. Für OTTO reiste sie extra zum Fotoshooting nach Marrakesch. Dort, im Herzen Marokkos, wo sich Tradition und Moderne treffen und verschiedene Kulturen miteinander verschmelzen, bot sich die perfekte Kulisse für die Styles der Frühjahr-/Sommer-Kollektion von OTTO. Denn auch die neue LAURA SCOTT-Kollektion vereint klassische und moderne Elemente: Mal rockig-glamourös, mal klassisch maritim. Yvonne Catterfeld zeigt unter anderem den „Military Glam“-Style, bei dem auffällige Ziernähte und Schmuckknöpfe in Kombination mit Khaki-Tönen auftreten und aufregende Akzente setzen.

Unter dem Motto „Lebensfreude auf Bestellung“ wird Yvonne Catterfeld nicht nur das Covergesicht des Frühjahr-/Sommer-Katalogs sein, sie präsentiert auch im Katalog sowie online auf www.ott*** ausgewählte Teile aus der neuen LAURA SCOTT-Kollektion. Des Weiteren ist Yvonne Catterfeld als OTTO-Gesicht der Saison in die aktuelle Media-Kampagne eingebunden: Auf Citylight-Plakaten, in Printanzeigen und auf Riesenpostern ist sie mit zwei Kampagnenmotiven zu sehen. Aber auch online, beispielsweise im Rahmen eines interaktiven Gewinnspiels auf YouTube oder in Bewegtbild-Formaten auf yahoo.de oder msn.de steht Yvonne Catterfeld als OTTO-Gesicht im Mittelpunkt. Das Motto „Lebensfreude auf Bestellung“ ist das erste Motto unter dem neuen, wandelbaren Kampagnendach „…auf Bestellung“, das 2011 übergreifend auf die Vielfalt des OTTO-Sortiments und den Spaß beim Bestellen aufmerksam macht. 

*Gollum macht Schleichwerbung
aber nur weil Yvonne so schön ist *


----------



## Q (7 Jan. 2011)

wie oft kann man sich das Mädel denn da bestellen  :thx:


----------



## AMUN (7 Jan. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> wie oft kann man sich das Mädel denn da bestellen  :thx:



Und in welchen Größen happy010


----------



## Punisher (7 Jan. 2011)

Yvonne ist verdammt sexy


----------



## stefan236 (26 März 2015)

wow .... cool


----------



## highheelfreund (27 März 2015)

Schöne frau


----------

